# HST Workout routine



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm on the HST workout routine, anyone here do the same?

This is how it works, i'll explain in very brief.

You do a 6 week workout, each 2 weeks you do different reps (as seen below) So obviously 15 reps of all these workouts is hard work! So you start it low. But when you hit 10 reps you amp up the weight, same for 5 reps.

If you take time to see it all you'll know what i mean 

BTW, i'm 5ft 9 and weight only 143lbs  thats 64kg i think. I hate my weight.

This is what i did in my last 6 weeks, my new weight set started yesterday 

*2 WEEKS. MON, WED, FRI*

*
*

*
15x1*

Squat: 47kg

Bench: 40kg

Deadlift: 50kg

Bent over row: 26kg

Skull Crushers: 5kg

Military Press: 27kg

DB Flys: 7kg

Barbell Curls: 16kg

*ANOTHER 2 WEEKS. MON, WED, FRI*

*10x2*

*
*

*
*Squat: 57kg

Bench: 45kg

Deadlift: 66kg

Bent over row: 31kg

Skull Crushers: 7kg

Military Press: 27kg

DB Flys: 10kg

Barbell Curls: 20kg

*FINAL 2 WEEKS. MON, WED, FRI*

*
*

*
5X3*

*
*

*
*Squat: 67kg

Bench: 50kg

Deadlift: 100kg

Bent over row: 38kg

Skull Crushers: 8kg

Military Press: 32kg

DB Flys: 12kg

Barbell Curls: 26kg


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Now this is one HENCH mofo :lol:

subbed


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

good luck m8, will you be increasing the weight each workout or just every rep change?


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

manson said:


> good luck m8, will you be increasing the weight each workout or just every rep change?


every rep change, so it gives me more time to see what i can actually add to it. otherwise i'll rush into it and i'll bound to injure myself


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

if your max say for squat 15 rep is 47kg, you sort of work backwards, to go forwards as below, does this not appeal to you? as you would be getting constant progression.

workout 1 = 35kgs

workout 2 = 37.5 kgs

workout 3 = 40 kgs

workout 4 = 42.5kgs

workout 5 = 45kgs

workout 6 = 47kgs

workout 7 = rep and weight change.



ps. this is just an example not what i saying to do


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

manson said:


> if your max say for squat 15 rep is 47kg, you sort of work backwards, to go forwards as below, does this not appeal to you? as you would be getting constant progression.
> 
> workout 1 = 35kgs
> 
> ...


Yeah, i dont understand that haha. That sounds like starting strength routine where you start on lower weights and make your way up.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you had a look here -> http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html some good info once you can get your head round it lol.

good luck though m8


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

manson said:


> Have you had a look here -> http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html some good info once you can get your head round it lol.
> 
> good luck though m8


yeah its a good site 

i used a thread on the American BB.com forum to start off, i just can't wait to start seeing results


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I tried a HST cycle after 5x5 and to be quite frank i thought it was absolute rubbish.. However a few of my mates have used it and have had decent gains.. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> I tried a HST cycle after 5x5 and to be quite frank i thought it was absolute rubbish.. However a few of my mates have used it and have had decent gains.. Hope it works for you!


What was bad about it for you? My brother is exactly the same, we did 5x5 and when he started hst it didn't suit him. Well, it works so far


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

*PROGRESSION UPDATED 1/3/10*

*
*

*
15x1*

Squat: 47kg - *57kg*

Bench: 40kg - *40kg*

Deadlift: 50kg - *60kg*

Bent over row: 26kg - *31kg*

Skull Crushers: 5kg - *5kg*

Military Press: 27kg - *27kg*

DB Flys: 7kg - *9kg*

Barbell Curls: 17kg - *17kg*

*10x2*

*
*

*
*Squat: 57kg - *62kg*

Bench: 45kg - *48kg*

Deadlift: 66kg - *80kg*

Bent over row: 31kg - *35kg*

Skull Crushers: 7kg - *7kg*

Military Press: 27kg - *30kg*

DB Flys: 10kg - *11kg*

Barbell Curls: 20kg - *24kg*


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Sorry to be a dick like but I think you should go on a different routine until you have a nice base to build off...

You could be adding a lot more weight to the big 3, rather thank what you're doing at the moment. Beginners can get away with 5kg on squat and deadlift and 2.5kg on bench every session for a while, and even then it only slows down to weekly.

I don't rate HST much anyway, especially for a beginner like yourself

Good luck anyway


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

your always a dick.. but your right!


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Well this has been the only workout for me that actually works. I have tried stronglifts 5x5 and that just didn't work. I'm going to carry on HST but IF i dont up the weights a lot then i might change, i see nothing wrong with it for now, so i don't see why i should change.



crouchmagic said:


> Sorry to be a dick like but I think you should go on a different routine until you have a nice base to build off...
> 
> You could be adding a lot more weight to the big 3, rather thank what you're doing at the moment. Beginners can get away with 5kg on squat and deadlift and 2.5kg on bench every session for a while, and even then it only slows down to weekly.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Matt Beasley said:


> Well this has been the only workout for me that actually works. I have tried stronglifts 5x5 and that just didn't work. I'm going to carry on HST but IF i dont up the weights a lot then i might change, i see nothing wrong with it for now, so i don't see why i should change.


stronglifts works, especially for people lifting weights around what you're lifting - its basic linear progression, perfect for any beginner. My guess is you didn't like it because it wasn't giving you enough isolation exercises - all compound pretty much.

I just think you could progress a lot faster on a program where you're adding weight to the lifts very often. Give it a few months, then go back to HST.


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

*PROGRESSION UPDATED 22/3/10*

*5X3*

Not a big increase as wanted on some exercises such as Deadlift, don't have enough weights to increase, that's the highest i can make it!

Squat: 67kg - *72kg*

Bench: 50kg - *52kg*

Deadlift: 100kg - *103kg*

Bent over row: 38kg

Skull Crushers: 8kg - *9kg*

Military Press: 32kg - *35kg*

DB Flys: 12kg - *14kg*

Barbell Curls: 27kg


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a video of me Squatting and then falling 

is there anyway to make a flash video on the forum instead of just linking it?


----------



## jezkerr (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Matt,

Im new on here so dont really feel "qualifed" to offer advice maybe some of the other more experienced guys can help/agree/disagree -just had a look at ur clip, nice rack! I dont think you've got quite the right form on your squats; i think your bending forwards to far rather than "squating" down? I'd probably use a bit less weight and lower slower?


----------

